# Beaver island ???



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

:help:Very year i have a chance to bid on a house there to use for any week i would like.. Is there any good fishing around the island and what would be the best time for it. My boat is 20ft. and i do all great lake fishing with it....Sssoooo what the down low on this place?? Any info would be Nice.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

I had the ferry bring my small boat over when we vacationed there & was able to launch at the State Forest Campground on the east side of the island. The cottage we rented was on Sand Bay, so this ramp was very close to where we stayed. This ramp was basically bridge grating that was laid right into the water on the beach that you drove down with no dock. (Don't stray off of the grating or your tow vehicle with be on its frame.)

If you look at a lake contour map, you will notice deep water right off of the ramp, but it's so nice that the native commercial fisherman have nets set there 

I went out twice & managed a nice double digit king, so I really wasn't putting the smack down on them. We only fished the east side in order to take advantage of calmer water.

We did pick up some walleye on Lake Geneserath & some monster bluegills out of Fox Lake. We didn't try any of the excellent Lake Michigan bass fishing around the smaller islands in the Beaver Island archipelago.

Beware of the biting flies. All 3 years we vacationed on the island the beach was lousy with these pests.

Would like to go back as BI is a great place to vacation, but the cost to get my tow vehicle, boat & ferry tickets for the family was more than our cottage's rental rate.


----------



## lacotomo (Oct 20, 2011)

We are headed up there August 24th for a week. Renting a place on the West side of the island (the wife likes sunsets). Not taking a boat. The owner of the home says there are nice smallies right in the cove the house sits on. He says the regularly walk out a couple hundred yards to the drop offs and fish the drop off and the giant boulders scattered throughout the cove. Gonna give that a try and also hit up the small inland lakes a couple of days with my boys (8 and 9). Will post any results here.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Awsome early season smallmouth bass fishing on the island...without a boat


----------



## PopsGower (Jan 30, 2013)

I see your post is from this past summer, so hope you have decided to take the opportunity to get that property for the week on Beaver.
My family has a place on Beaver, the fishing here is great year-round. Lake Geneserath is the best inland lake by far. Great spring bass and pike fishing. Ice fishing is good with gills, pike, and occassional walleye. Geneserath gets up to 50' deep.
Fox Lake has produced some pie-plate sized gills in both warm weather and hard water.


----------

